# Name That Tune



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The rules are simple. I'll post a line from a song. If you get it, you get to post the next one. The song has to be from the '60s, '70s, or '80s. And no Beatles or Michael Jackson. They suck.

Here we go.

"*I saw Satan laughing with delight..."*

Good luck.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Too easy "American pie"?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

"They gathered for the feast, 
They stabbed it with their steely knives,"


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> "They gathered for the feast,
> They stabbed it with their steely knives,"


Hotel California


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Hotel California


You are up


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

romeo and juliet are together in eternity....


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't fear the reaper. Blue Oyster Cult.

"*...sorta' like stepping on a plum."*


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Don't fear the reaper. Blue Oyster Cult.
> 
> "*...sorta' like stepping on a plum.*


Yessir!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wolf Creek Pass,C.W. McCall


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

that didn't take long


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

heres an easy one.'But wait,what do I see?Is she walking back to me?'


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

This may be a little tougher....

If you would leave me, I surely would die


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> heres an easy one.'But wait,what do I see?Is she walking back to me?'


Pretty Woman. Roy Orbison


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

"...ding a ding dang my dang..."

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

blue moon


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> This may be a little tougher....
> 
> If you would leave me, I surely would die


Neil Sadaka Oh Carol


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Neil Sadaka Oh Carol


Nope...try again


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Darn, that was close just a word or 2 off.Joe Stamply?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Darn, that was close just a word or 2 off.Joe Stamply?


Give that man a ceegar. All These Things. Joe Stamply & the Uniques


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wishing you were here by me to end this misery


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> Wishing you were here by me to end this misery


My little Runaway? Del Shannon?

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow Dallan didnt think you were that old:smile:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Runaway, Del Shannon


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Runaway, Del Shannon


Whoops, sorry, I was on the wrong page of the thread.

.


----------

